# getting free monthly book on Kindle app for IPhone



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

is there a way to choose my free monthly book using the Kindle app on IPhone?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

cork_dork_mom said:


> is there a way to choose my free monthly book using the Kindle app on IPhone?


Do you mean the one you can borrow free through the KOLL? You MUST have a kindle to utilize that, and be a Prime member. You have to initiate the borrow from a Kindle device (or Fire). But once you've borrowed it, you can read it on any device or app registered to your account.

For the Kindle First titles -- where Prime members get to 'buy' for free a title to be released at around $5 the next month -- you do that through the website so can send it to either a device or an app.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks... I kinda wondered about that. We do have Prime - but I created another account for my kindle to keep my books separate which means I forfeit the monthly freebie. Oh well....


----------



## ReadingJoy (Jan 22, 2015)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Do you mean the one you can borrow free through the KOLL? You MUST have a kindle to utilize that, and be a Prime member. You have to initiate the borrow from a Kindle device (or Fire). But once you've borrowed it, you can read it on any device or app registered to your account.
> 
> For the Kindle First titles -- where Prime members get to 'buy' for free a title to be released at around $5 the next month -- you do that through the website so can send it to either a device or an app.


I'm reviving this subject because I am not seeing my one free Prime book per month (KOLL) on anything except my Voyage. Looking at what Ann in Arlington wrote, it seems the book should also be showing up on my iPad that is also registered to my Amazon account? Learning so much by reading back through these post. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am pretty sure you have to read them on a kindle or fire. I don't think I can pull them on my Nexus with android app for example. 

Let me check on my android phone.......darn app keeps crashing. 

I can't even see my current prime (KOLL) loan on my android app. I also can't pull them up into the K4PC app.

So no reading prime monthly borrows on apps, just kindles and fires.


----------



## ReadingJoy (Jan 22, 2015)

Well, that explains that.  Thanks so much for checking that out and responding so quickly.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ReadingJoy said:


> I'm reviving this subject because I am not seeing my one free Prime book per month (KOLL) on anything except my Voyage. Looking at what Ann in Arlington wrote, it seems the book should also be showing up on my iPad that is also registered to my Amazon account? Learning so much by reading back through these post. Thanks for any advice!


I think you can only borrow from an actual kindle device . . . in fact, even though I'd borrowed one in March, I couldn't access it via the Kindle app on my android phone.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Per Amazon's web site:
Books can only be borrowed and read on Kindle devices (works with all Kindle generations).

If I go into Manage Your Content and Devices, I can see the book that I borrowed.  If I try to deliver it from there, the only locations that are available are actual Kindles.  The apps are listed after the devices and are grayed out.


----------

